# MIN - Mineral Resources



## grace (14 January 2008)

Don't see this anywhere here, which I am kind of surprised about.  Got a write up in last weeks Bulletin as stock tip for this year......
"This group provides ore crushing and mineral processing services in the resources industry.  Services are offered with long-term contracts, providing low-risk revenue streams.  Its recent contract success with Precious Metals australia will expand the company's crushing operations by up to 50% over the coming two years".

A nice steady graph, gently and nicely (will try and post chart in a minute!).
PE  26
PEG  0.84
Div  2%

Michael Kiernan is a Director.

Anyone else on this?


----------



## grace (14 January 2008)

Here is the chart..................................................................................
.........................................................................................................


----------



## austek (18 January 2008)

Have been following it Grace, but the low liquidity worries me a tad.
No doubt I will hop in when I feel the time is right, but the general market itself needs to settle in an upward direction first


----------



## Miner (18 January 2008)

MIN is low liquidity because more than 85% are held by few people - the promoters like Chris, Steve etc. 
It is a solid company and they do not go to customers - customers come to them. Where others failed MIN (previously PIHA, CSI) returned rewards.
They are favoured by ironic oppositions Rio and FMG in awarding contracts.
I have bought and sold MIN couple of times. It is a growth share.

Regards


----------



## grace (21 February 2008)

Profit result out for MIN today and all good (growth according to forecasts).

For 6 months
NPAT  $20 mill up 56%
(full year forecast is $40million - business is not seasonal!)

EPS 16.5c
Fully franked div of 6c

Good to see no nasty surprises.  Growth should continue based on new contracts awarded in recent times!

I continue to hold as they seem to be in the right business at the right time!

Perhaps MS could give a nicer looking post on this though!


----------



## grace (9 May 2008)

Well well,  MIN got a speeding ticket, with a reply of don't know why...

Perhaps I can shed some light...Michael Kiernan - Chairman has stepped down.  After his efforts of transporting money from both TTY and IRL to prop up old MON (through loans or share purchases), I am pleased he has moved on from my little favourite mining services company.  I think the market also agrees with me....  MD has stepped up to the role.

Should be no threat here now for MIN, thank goodness.


----------



## Miner (9 May 2008)

grace said:


> Well well,  MIN got a speeding ticket, with a reply of don't know why...
> 
> Perhaps I can shed some light...Michael Kiernan - Chairman has stepped down.  After his efforts of transporting money from both TTY and IRL to prop up old MON (through loans or share purchases), I am pleased he has moved on from my little favourite mining services company.  I think the market also agrees with me....  MD has stepped up to the role.
> 
> Should be no threat here now for MIN, thank goodness.




Good piece of info grace. MK is a bad apple probably similar to Eddie of ABS. That also explains why IRL has gone down further more. Chris E is a director and promoter of MIN has made substantial investment in IRL (just like Andrew Forrest did). Chris used to be one of the top 20 share holders. If what you said is correct then probably Chris will be unloading his shares from IRL as well. The current MD of MIN is an excellent person  and very capable. Good luck to all MIN share holders.


----------



## grace (11 August 2008)

Profit guidance out today of $47 mill for 07/08.  Forecast of $40mill+.  All looks nicely on track for my favourite mining services company.  It has been nice to me for several years now.

Also, new contract with Hancock group on new manganese mine.



> Mineral Resources Limited (ASX: MIN) wishes to provide guidance to the market and announce that it’s profit after tax for the year ended 30 June, 2008 will be a nominal $47 million subject to final audit confirmation.
> 
> The after tax forecast of a nominal $47 million is significantly in excess of the 2007 full year profit of $20.2million and the previous guidance supplied to the market at the 2008 Interim Results reporting period in February, 2008 of +$40m profit after tax. It also equates to an increase of more than 135% on the previous year results.






> The Agreement provides for Mineral Resources to mine, process, transport and ship manganese ore from the Hancock Balfour Downs manganese deposits after all necessary approvals have been obtained. The Balfour Downs tenement has an extremely high prospectivity for high grade ferruginous-manganese product and exploration results indicate a non JORC ore reserve in excess of 15 million tonnes.






> “The award of this contract recognizes the ability of our company to work closely and collaboratively with respected clients to add value to their operations. We are pleased that the Hancock Prospecting Group has selected MRL as a contractor of choice for this manganese operation and welcome the collaborative arrangement that utilises the unique abilities of each of our companies”.
> 
> This agreement is a significant highlight for the contracting and processing operations of Mineral Resources and provides a substantial, long term operation that adds value for all of the company’s stakeholders.


----------



## grace (21 August 2008)

Nice profit announcement out today - only up 135%.  Seem to be doing a good job.  Pity I didn't pick up a few more of these some years back.

http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080821/pdf/00871541.pdf


----------



## grace (25 August 2008)

grace said:


> Nice profit announcement out today - only up 135%.  Seem to be doing a good job.  Pity I didn't pick up a few more of these some years back.
> 
> http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080821/pdf/00871541.pdf




Took a few days, but buying has been nice, reaching an all time high today.   Thought I would post a chart seeing as it looks so nice (compared to others that is).


----------



## Miner (25 August 2008)

grace said:


> Nice profit announcement out today - only up 135%.  Seem to be doing a good job.  Pity I didn't pick up a few more of these some years back.
> 
> http://aspect.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20080821/pdf/00871541.pdf




Hi Grace

Well said 

MIN floated I believe in 2007 so how could you buy it few years back ? 

But IMO  it is a great investment and more stable than many producers as well as Fly by Night explorers. Backed by Solid and competent  board and reinforced by Jo Ricardo - part owner of GR Engineering Services and previous partner of JR Engineering Services. 

MIN is having a very strong alliance with Rio Tinto and Chris Ellison proudly says that we do not go to people to sell they come to us and we deliver. 

There are not many smart people who can boast on such things

Disclaimer : I hold a very small parcel of MIN for long term


----------



## grace (26 August 2008)

Miner said:


> Hi Grace
> 
> Well said
> 
> ...




Miner, you might have caught me out there.  I did buy end of 06 though, so just after float (didn't even realise they had just floated at the time, as I was new to the daily share market news then!).  Certainly was a lucky investment for a beginner though.

Here's a chart since floating.


----------



## Out Too Soon (8 September 2008)

grace said:


> Miner, you might have caught me out there.  I did buy end of 06 though, so just after float (didn't even realise they had just floated at the time, as I was new to the daily share market news then!).  Certainly was a lucky investment for a beginner though.




No wonder it's your favourite Grace, what a good pick! While everything else is in the Bear doldrums this one kept climbing.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 & it's paying out too.:star:


----------



## michael_selway (8 September 2008)

grace said:


> Miner, you might have caught me out there.  I did buy end of 06 though, so just after float (didn't even realise they had just floated at the time, as I was new to the daily share market news then!).  Certainly was a lucky investment for a beginner though.
> 
> Here's a chart since floating.




Hi Grace, not bad at all this one!

*Earnings and Dividends Forecast (cents per share) 
2008 2009 2010 2011 
EPS 38.3 49.3 58.5 67.6 
DPS 19.4 25.0 29.9 33.3 *



> Business Description
> Mineral Resources (MIN) is an Australian based mining service and processing company with operations in contract crushing, general mine services infrastructure provision and recovery of base metal concentrate for export sales. The Companys operations are supplemented by rehabilitation and sale of heavy duty crushing and processing equipment, hire of engineering and crushing fleet plant and workshop manufacture of polyethylene pipe fittings and components.
> 
> Company Strategy
> MIN expects continued growth in production and export within the resources sector to facilitate contracting, crushing and processing opportunities. The demand for steel related commodities continues with iron ore and manganese volumes and prices both firming. MIN has a strong, proprietary interest in the performance of these two minerals through its mineral processing operation and contracting arms. Operationally, MIN will focus on niche contracting markets of crushing and screening, mineral processing, pipelines and mine infrastructure. Mineral Resources reported NPAT of $20.17m for the year ended 30 June 2007. Revenues from ordinary activities were $148.85m. Diluted EPS was 16.9 cents. Net operating cash flow was $30.1m. The final dividend declared was 6.3 cents, taking the full year dividend to 9.5 cents. The company was admitted to the official list of ASX on 28 July 2006. The increased performance reflects the strong mining services and minerals market and a continuation of several new projects ahead of its prospectus forecasts. The outlook continues to be positive with the resources markets in iron and base metals expected to continue strongly as a result of demand from China and the other developing Asian and sub continent economies.









thx

MS


----------



## Out Too Soon (17 November 2008)

Out Too Soon said:


> No wonder it's your favourite Grace, what a good pick! While everything else is in the Bear doldrums this one kept climbing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




WOW! How wrong can you (me actually) be, I'm very lucky I put a much hated stop loss under this one & got out at a small loss. Looks like it was magically staying in the stratosphere while every thing else was falling only to burst hugely once the dividend was paid.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 & burst it has. Was there some bad news? or was it just a delayed reaction to the rest of the market? I must admit to not following it once I got out. sorry!


----------



## joelc (13 January 2009)

MIN invested a fraction over a 1million dollars in a GDR (Goldstar Resources NL) share placement around the middle of 2008, taking a 5% stake in the company. I'm guessing this was a strategic move as to aid in receiving a crushing and service installation contract etc or perhaps a JV, unfortunately GDR went into administration on the 8th Jan 2009.

Not a huge dent in things I know but is it strange that MIN has yet to send out a company announcement regarding this? I cant find anything to suggest a change in MIN's substantial holding in GRD so to me MIN still hold a 5% stake.

Disclosure; I don't hold shares in either company, just follow MIN.


----------



## Miner (15 January 2009)

joelc said:


> MIN invested a fraction over a 1million dollars in a GDR (Goldstar Resources NL) share placement around the middle of 2008, taking a 5% stake in the company. I'm guessing this was a strategic move as to aid in receiving a crushing and service installation contract etc or perhaps a JV, unfortunately GDR went into administration on the 8th Jan 2009.
> 
> Not a huge dent in things I know but is it strange that MIN has yet to send out a company announcement regarding this? I cant find anything to suggest a change in MIN's substantial holding in GRD so to me MIN still hold a 5% stake.
> 
> Disclosure; I don't hold shares in either company, just follow MIN.




I think they invested in Michael K's gold company and POS as well. 
Aparently MIN sued Michael K for the loss and still fighting a case.

Are they putting some extra cash in high risk investments and end of the day the shareholders as usual paying for them


----------



## grace (15 January 2009)

Miner said:


> I think they invested in Michael K's gold company and POS as well.
> Aparently MIN sued Michael K for the loss and still fighting a case.
> 
> Are they putting some extra cash in high risk investments and end of the day the shareholders as usual paying for them




Miner, where do you find this information.  I remember a discussion on this thread about how they didn't have exposure to Monarch.  Can you show me where to look.  Thanks


----------



## Miner (15 January 2009)

grace said:


> Miner, where do you find this information.  I remember a discussion on this thread about how they didn't have exposure to Monarch.  Can you show me where to look.  Thanks




Grace 

I am taking your query on notice.

From memory I remember having read that MK was director for MIN and MON. Now apparently he persuaded MIN to invest on MON. Then allegely MIN lost lot of money from this deal and they sued MK for fiddiciary negligence etc. 

I hope my memory is not failing and this could have settled off the court too. 

But nevertheless, there must be other ASF members who could throw some light here in case my recollection is incorrect.

Regards

Disclaimer : I do not hold MON


----------



## grace (15 January 2009)

Miner said:


> Grace
> 
> 
> From memory I remember having read that MK was director for MIN and MON. Now apparently he persuaded MIN to invest on MON. Then allegely MIN lost lot of money from this deal and they sued MK for fiddiciary negligence etc.
> ...




I thought it was just Territory Iron  TTY and IRL India Resources who were both propping up Monarch.  At the time I recollect that he didn't get any money out of MIN because of the major holding by other Directors.

I know MK sold a big holding in MIN (off market sale) when it seems he needed some money for MON.  MIN and MON (sounds like the flower pot men, perhaps that kind of suits MK!)

I would really like to know the full story though if someone knows where to look.


----------



## Miner (16 January 2009)

grace said:


> I thought it was just Territory Iron  TTY and IRL India Resources who were both propping up Monarch.  At the time I recollect that he didn't get any money out of MIN because of the major holding by other Directors.
> 
> I know MK sold a big holding in MIN (off market sale) when it seems he needed some money for MON.  MIN and MON (sounds like the flower pot men, perhaps that kind of suits MK!)
> 
> I would really like to know the full story though if someone knows where to look.




Here U Go mate.   For a while could not find this reference and thinking here come the moderators with gloves open : Miner you crucified. Any way now I can have a good sleep tonight without bad dream from Moderators (monsters) . 

*Junior sues Kiernan over role in failed Monarch
*
Nov 16, 2008 (The West Australian - ABIX via COMTEX) -- By Rachel Donkin

A law suit has been launched against mining sector identity Michael Kiernan in the Supreme Court of Western Australia by *Mineral Resources.* It relates to Kiernan prompting the acquisition by the group of stock in Monarch Gold, which later collapsed.

http://www.zibb.com/article/4389438/Junior+sues+Kiernan+over+role+in+failed+Monarch

Publication Date: 17 November 2008


----------



## grace (1 October 2009)

Hello Miner, it is lonely on this thread!  Well MIN don't seem to have had that much of the Keirnan rub off on them.  

Many many announcements this month.....iron ore, manganese, 19.9% of Heron Resources.  The market likes it all it seems.  I must admit to just holding these for about 2.5 years I guess.  Approaching all time highs again - just where is all of this buying coming from?  Could I take a guess and say someone is taking a substancial position in MIN, or just all of the announcements making the market happy.


----------



## Miner (1 October 2009)

grace said:


> Hello Miner, it is lonely on this thread!  Well MIN don't seem to have had that much of the Keirnan rub off on them.
> 
> Many many announcements this month.....iron ore, manganese, 19.9% of Heron Resources.  The market likes it all it seems.  I must admit to just holding these for about 2.5 years I guess.  Approaching all time highs again - just where is all of this buying coming from?  Could I take a guess and say someone is taking a substancial position in MIN, or just all of the announcements making the market happy.




HI Grace

Yes  MIN is trading it in loney planet but I am happy with it.

They basically acquired two stakes and if you follow the job market advertisement MIN has asked for one GM and few project managers etc. This is a good sign about company's plan to expand. It is very closely held and the share price has bounced gradually from $2.5 to current price. 

Personally I rely heavily on the shrewd management style of the Directors and you might have noticed Joe Ricardo has bought / acquired some millions of shares not very long. I could be biased to think that Chris Ellison, Joe Ricardo (also owns GR Engineering Services) and Peter Wade are good enterpreneurs, publicity shy personalities.

So my guess is MIN is up for something big. More acquisitions probably. 

I have been holding and just sitting tight unlike many of the others in my portfolio ditched me.


----------



## grace (13 October 2009)

Bit of an important place on the long-term chart here.  Touching on all time highs now.  Interesting to see how it goes now.  Guessing it depends on the overall market.  Has been a nice and steady climb this time and was good buying at $2.00.


----------



## ectoplasm (7 January 2010)

Hi grace,

MIN came up on a scan & looks to have an interesting chart pattern: Looks like a Cup & Handle from back in 2008. The handle has been forming since beginning of October ~ not enough time IMO, but price action & volume seem to say otherwise.. + 3 price sensitive announcements in last month

Both short & long term chart/s below: The longer I look at the short term chart I think it wants another test of support -- but who knows?


----------



## grace (7 January 2010)

Hi there.  Funny that I had by coincidence a chart to post on one of my market darlings.  I recall a broker doing a valn of something like $11-$12 if everything goes right.  I don't have a link.  It was in a magazine recently.

Closing above about $7.50 looks very important.  Sell side is pretty non-existant at the moment.


----------



## grace (14 April 2010)

bump bump - or is that beep beep!

Hit an all time high today.  Glad I held onto this stock - through the good and the bad.

I haven't been following as closely as I should have - so many takeovers etc etc, but the market seems to like it, and the sell side looks all dried up.  It is quite an illiquid stock due to mgt ownership, so I should keep more of an eye on it.


----------



## grace (14 April 2010)

Well, what do you know - I've found out why she made a new high today - it seems MIN are JV partners with Reed Resources on the Mt Marion Lithium find.  I used to own some Reed at one point for their gold as I recall.  Here is a bit of news today.



> "From a long-term perspective, we regard MIN (Mineral Resources) as a business that will continue to expand over the years, irrespective of the shape that the resources cycle takes," Morgan Stanley said.
> 
> Mineral Resources and its joint venture partner, former pearl marketing company Atlantic Ltd, last week said they were seeking up to $100 million to revive the stalled Windimurra vanadium project in Western Australia.
> 
> ...






> *Reed Resources Ltd says it had defined a world class lithium resource at its Mt Marion project, a joint venture with Mineral Resources Ltd, near Kalgoorlie in Western Australia.*
> Reed Resources' shares were up six cents, or 8.51 per cent, at 76.5 cents, while shares in joint venture partner Mineral Resources Ltd rose 22 cents, or 2.83 per cent, to $8.00.
> 
> Reed Resources said in a statement on Wednesday that it had increased the estimated resource at the project by 220 per cent to 128,000 tonnes of lithium oxide.
> ...


----------



## grace (20 April 2010)

Sure glad I held onto this one.  Breaking up at the moment on nice volume today.  MIN seem to have picked up some rock work from twiggy.  Biggest contract ever announced to date.  Nice one.  Chart has been in blue sky for a little while now.



> The Mineral Resources Limited (ASX:MIN) subsidiary, Crushing Services International, is in the process of finalising documentation on the largest BOO crushing contract ever awarded in Australia to provide crushing and processing services for the Fortescue Metals Group (FMG) Christmas Creek iron ore project in Western Australia.


----------



## Mickel (9 September 2010)

Hi Grace. You sure have a winner with this stock. It has breached the $10 mark today with a high of $10.04.

I had Mesa stock and accepted the takeover offer when MIN was around $7.40 and Mesa was at a high of around $0.11, so I've done alright also.

If MIN can commerialise Mesa'a EMD patents then there will be even more profits coming into MIN's coffers.

The $0.20 dividend for the year is another plus.


----------



## grace (9 September 2010)

Mickel said:


> Hi Grace. You sure have a winner with this stock. It has breached the $10 mark today with a high of $10.04.
> 
> I had Mesa stock and accepted the takeover offer when MIN was around $7.40 and Mesa was at a high of around $0.11, so I've done alright also.
> 
> ...




Yes Mickel, it is up up and away now.  Kind of wish I had a few thousand more.  Have to be happy with the result though and can't complain.  It was a good pick up at $2 on the dip for those who were switched on.  I wonder how much more it has in the tank?

I'm not leaving this one just yet.  It has been very kind to me.  A few brokers are only just running the ruler over MIN so hopefully the buying will continue.

Chart below since listing and the last 12 months.


----------



## grace (29 December 2010)

I haven't wrote about any fundamentals on this for a while and I'm not going to today.  Brain is too sore after finishing my last assignment this morning.

Chart looks fantastic - reaching an all time high again today at $12.50.  Unlike BRM, GIR, UMC and others I have seen my investment go haywire, I have stuck to this one like glue.  It has been a nice ride for the last 4 years.


----------



## Mickel (17 February 2011)

Another great half year result for MIN.

Profit up 121% to $60.5M on corresponding half of previous year.

Interim dividend of 15c to be paid 7 April 11 (corresponding half previous year 6.4c)

S/P hit 12 month high of $13.25 on the news. Currently up  25c at $13.12


----------



## fanger (15 March 2011)

I picked up this stock the other day for $12 but since then the market has been hammer.  If only if I had a crystal ball 

When did MIN goes ex-div?


----------



## VSntchr (15 March 2011)

fanger said:


> I picked up this stock the other day for $12 but since then the market has been hammer.  If only if I had a crystal ball
> 
> When did MIN goes ex-div?




its easy to check using the asx, ill let you do the work.

With regard to the share price, I think paying $12 was perhaps a tad optimistic if you are looking from a value approach which I assume you are. But the value of this business is increasing dramatically as they ramp up operations over the coming year(s). Nice announcement today that they delivered the biggest ever manganese shipment to ever leave an aussie port!


----------



## fanger (15 March 2011)

VSntchr said:


> its easy to check using the asx, ill let you do the work.
> 
> With regard to the share price, I think paying $12 was perhaps a tad optimistic if you are looking from a value approach which I assume you are. But the value of this business is increasing dramatically as they ramp up operations over the coming year(s). Nice announcement today that they delivered the biggest ever manganese shipment to ever leave an aussie port!




ex-div was on the 10th, so VSntchr if $12 was optimistic was is your value then?


----------



## VSntchr (15 March 2011)

Closer to $10. It is rising fast though, so paying $12 is acceptable...but a little optimistic..this is all in my opinion only of course. In the long run I think all holders of MIN will do well.


----------



## fanger (5 May 2011)

VSntchr said:


> Closer to $10. It is rising fast though, so paying $12 is acceptable...but a little optimistic..this is all in my opinion only of course. In the long run I think all holders of MIN will do well.




Ended up getting out around the in the $12.50 before it rolled over. Bought back in today at $11.20 but its just been put into a trading halt this arvo pending an announcement on tuesday regarding its Carina iron ore project. If its good news I've nailed it but if its bad news I'm going to pay the price.


----------



## robusta (9 August 2011)

Bright future for MIN IMO, picked up some today @ $9.96, nice dividend yield as well. Bargains everywhere at the moment only problem is picking the best.


----------



## McCoy Pauley (10 August 2011)

Interesting article about MIN in the Weekend Fin Review last weekend talking about how MIN is already planning to exit its iron ore producing activities in the next three-five years (when they predict the spot price of iron ore to decline precipitously).  The long-term strategy of MIN is to end up with the infrastructure in place to help support its core mining services.

Gina Rinehardt through Hancock Prospecting has emerged as a substantial shareholder in MIN in the last week or so, as well.

Kudos on picking up some MIN below $10/share, robusta.  Should be a good investment.  Wish I had the cash on hand to do the same.


----------



## robusta (10 August 2011)

McCoy Pauley said:


> Interesting article about MIN in the Weekend Fin Review last weekend talking about how MIN is already planning to exit its iron ore producing activities in the next three-five years (when they predict the spot price of iron ore to decline precipitously).  The long-term strategy of MIN is to end up with the infrastructure in place to help support its core mining services.
> 
> Gina Rinehardt through Hancock Prospecting has emerged as a substantial shareholder in MIN in the last week or so, as well.




That is very interesting McCoy, the hardest part of this investment for me was the exposure to iron ore, I have a positive view in Lithium and Manganese but there is so much iron ore coming on line it is hard to see the prices and margins remaining anywhere near current levels. The processing side however with players like Fortescue does not bother me, MIN gets paid per tonne processed, not on price.


----------



## fanger (15 August 2011)

Min is having a good day today, share price is up around 5% on no news. People must be expecting an excellent report this week.


----------



## robusta (15 August 2011)

fanger said:


> Min is having a good day today, share price is up around 5% on no news. People must be expecting an excellent report this week.




FY 2011 was a year to consolidate for MIN, they should really take off from here, expect to see growing dividends from here.


----------



## VSntchr (18 August 2011)

Result for MIN out today. Pretty good - NPAT coming in at $150m.


----------



## fanger (18 August 2011)

VSntchr said:


> Result for MIN out today. Pretty good - NPAT coming in at $150m.




I thought it was excellent. Revenue up 95%, you have to be happy with that.


----------



## skc (18 August 2011)

VSntchr said:


> Result for MIN out today. Pretty good - NPAT coming in at $150m.




Good result yes. EPS ~89.7c to a share price of $11.73 is a PE of 13. Not expensive considering the potential growth rate, but the current market isn't in the mood for giving out PE 20x to mining services near a potential top of the cycle.


----------



## robusta (18 August 2011)

skc said:


> Good result yes. EPS ~89.7c to a share price of $11.73 is a PE of 13. Not expensive considering the potential growth rate, but the current market isn't in the mood for giving out PE 20x to mining services near a potential top of the cycle.




Min is one of those rare businesses where you can forget PE and the cycle and just sit back and collect larger dividends every year IMO.


----------



## drlog (18 August 2011)

robusta said:


> Min is one of those rare businesses where you can forget PE and the cycle and just sit back and collect larger dividends every year IMO.




I think you make an excellent point. The current yield is 5.26% franked up and that dividend will be increasing significantly according to the forecasts (which seem reasonable). The return on average equity was 27% for the last year which is quite good.

If the price falls more, I will have to buy more based on dividends alone! Meanwhile, I think the result is quite good and the current share price is undervaluing the company. I read an Austock report on MIN about a month ago and their DCF valuation was above $17 from memory. 


To those out there selling: What were you thinking?


----------



## skc (18 August 2011)

robusta said:


> Min is one of those rare businesses where you can forget PE and the cycle and just sit back and collect larger dividends every year IMO.




CPU is a wonderful business and has grown its dividend year after year. In 2000 the annual dividend was 1c, this year it is 28c. So a compound annual growth rate of >35%. But the total return for those who bought in 2000 is negative.

Why? Because in 2000 CPU was trading at a PE multiple of 100.

So don't forget the PE. E is where your dividends come from, P is how much you are paying for them. Pay a high PE for a great company and you will get average returns.

Granted MIN isn't CPU and is probably trading at a fair price as I said. In a bull market you will get PE 20x for MIN. The challenge with buying MIN at PE 13x now is whether you will see the bull market valuation before MIN runs out of growth momentum. If I hold I probably wouldn't sell, however.

BTW, take a look at IDL. Same industry, good growth, single digit PE. Higher chance of better returns over the next 12 months imo.


----------



## fanger (19 August 2011)

Disappointing day considering MIN result yesterday.


----------



## drlog (19 August 2011)

fanger said:


> Disappointing day considering MIN result yesterday.




See this as an opportunity - MIN is a good business (good yield, good growth) and now it is being offered to you at an even better price. Personally, my target is $10.50. I already hold but I would like to hold even more if the price is right.

Of course, I have no idea if it will drop even lower, I'm not predicting the bottom.

All I'm saying is that the price will eventually recover so if you sell now, you just crystalise your losses (or take a smaller profit as the case may be).


----------



## fanger (20 August 2011)

drlog said:


> See this as an opportunity - MIN is a good business (good yield, good growth) and now it is being offered to you at an even better price. Personally, my target is $10.50. I already hold but I would like to hold even more if the price is right.
> 
> Of course, I have no idea if it will drop even lower, I'm not predicting the bottom.
> 
> All I'm saying is that the price will eventually recover so if you sell now, you just crystalise your losses (or take a smaller profit as the case may be).




I have no plans to sell, I'd love to buy more but I've used the last of my doe to get back onto FWD the other day.


----------



## fanger (18 January 2012)

Another stock tracking sideways for the last couple of months, lets hope they can pick up some more contracts this year. Alot of broker targets are still between $14 and $16 for MIN but that sounds a little too optimistic in this market.


----------



## VSntchr (27 January 2012)

MIN has broken above $12 today. Results out next month for the HY which will be interesting to see how the growth story is going...thus far the only guidance is that 'target' profit is to exceed FY11..


----------



## VSntchr (9 February 2012)

Another strong day for MIN, interesting that it wasn't dragged down by the news from the mining giants as MIN also has some iron ore interests.

Looking forward to the results next week


----------



## VSntchr (16 February 2012)

Was keen to get out of MIN late last week after the massive run up which left it looking a little expensive IMO..however I wanted to wait until the result was out to see if management could deliver me a reason to stay.
Out today after reading the report gives me a hint that growth going forward is not justifying the share price increasing much further.


----------



## fanger (16 February 2012)

VSntchr said:


> Was keen to get out of MIN late last week after the massive run up which left it looking a little expensive IMO..however I wanted to wait until the result was out to see if management could deliver me a reason to stay.
> Out today after reading the report gives me a hint that growth going forward is not justifying the share price increasing much further.




I thought it was a good report.


----------



## fanger (14 July 2012)

Min has had a horror run over the last 3 months


----------



## Muschu (5 October 2012)

fanger said:


> Min has had a horror run over the last 3 months




Seems to be picking up?


----------



## fanger (22 October 2012)

Yes the share price has gone on abit of a run lately, I picked some up around the $6.33 to average down plus we should get our div this week aswell.


----------



## Out Too Soon (12 December 2012)

Damn! looked at these in Nov, wish I'd bought some. ~7.40 to peak 9.40 in a month


----------



## fanger (14 December 2012)

Out Too Soon said:


> Damn! looked at these in Nov, wish I'd bought some. ~7.40 to peak 9.40 in a month





I bought some more down at $6.22 after getting in a while ago at $10.20. A good stock that got totally oversold, Im sure some people on this board may disagree with me but I think some really good mining service companies were sold off like MND, FWD, FGE and of course MIN.


----------



## Muschu (18 April 2013)

Quite a plunge recently - today in line with pure miners allthough MIN is more diversified.

MIN been a strong stock with low debt and good dividends.  However the buyers today were few.  Is fear ruling or just common sense?

I hold the stock and am well in front.  Interesting times that test patience - amidst a number of other factors.


----------



## Muschu (17 May 2013)

How low can it go?  Rhetorical question ...... But getting tempting imo.


----------



## fanger (18 May 2013)

Muschu said:


> How low can it go?  Rhetorical question ...... But getting tempting imo.




my online broker has a technical target of 6.80 to 7.20



> Mineral Resources Ltd forms bearish "Head and Shoulders Top" chart pattern
> May 16, 2013
> 
> Recognia has detected a "Head and Shoulders Top" chart pattern formed on Mineral Resources Ltd (MIN:ASX). This bearish signal indicates that the stock price may fall from the close of 9.23 to the range of 6.80 - 7.20. The pattern formed over 100 days which is roughly the period of time in which the target price range may be achieved, according to standard principles of technical analysis.
> ...




I sold out around 10.70 but if I could pick this back up down there I'd be happy, MIN is a excellent company.


----------



## Muschu (18 May 2013)

I chose to sell as well at about an 8% profit.  Did this with reluctance, and may have been an error,  but plan to watch for another opportunity.


----------



## WaltJnr (24 May 2013)

Maybe another buying opportunity presenting itself now? Thoughts?


----------



## Muschu (13 August 2013)

WaltJnr said:


> Maybe another buying opportunity presenting itself now? Thoughts?




I bought back in about a month ago. Chart still looking good imo.


----------



## Muschu (19 August 2013)

Annual Results issued.  I am not skilled at reading these but they seem pretty good.


----------



## piggybank (19 February 2014)

The half year results came out last week and it appears the market liked them!!


​
The rest of the report can be read here:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=MIN&E=ASX&N=667519

And the Daily P&F Chart

​


----------



## Muschu (20 May 2014)

MIN having a rough day at the office.... Any thoughts as to why?

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## burrow (20 May 2014)

Muschu said:


> MIN having a rough day at the office.... Any thoughts as to why?
> 
> Thanks for any comments.




Iron Ore price - since the FMG crushing contract was cancelled, MIN are now more directly exposed to pricing to make up profit.


----------



## Miner (14 August 2014)

MIN posted 28% profit increase and the share market punished it by 5.9% share price reduction.
What could be the reason ?


----------



## skc (15 August 2014)

Miner said:


> MIN posted 28% profit increase and the share market punished it by 5.9% share price reduction.
> What could be the reason ?




The results were padded by one-off's so it actually missed guidance by a fair bit. The outlook for iron ore is not awesome and they are a pretty major producer. Compare their shareprice performance with other iron ore plays and you'd see plenty of potential downside.

IMO their foray into AQA was a great way to waste $18m... they played the game before without adequately / correctly assessing their chance of winning so it's a negative for me as well.


----------



## McLovin (15 August 2014)

Are these the guys who crush ore for miners? Or am I thinking of someone else and if so who? I've read too many reports this week and my brain is a bit fried.


----------



## SilverRanger (15 August 2014)

skc said:


> The results were padded by one-off's so it actually missed guidance by a fair bit. The outlook for iron ore is not awesome and they are a pretty major producer. Compare their shareprice performance with other iron ore plays and you'd see plenty of potential downside.
> 
> IMO their foray into AQA was a great way to waste $18m... they played the game before without adequately / correctly assessing their chance of winning so it's a negative for me as well.




And what's funny is that $18m they blew up was exactly what was needed to meet their earning estimate, opps.

What they have on offer would surely interest Baosteel if it was presented properly, as the Chinese probably don't like the idea of repeating the cost blowouts that Citic had.


----------



## skc (15 August 2014)

McLovin said:


> Are these the guys who crush ore for miners? Or am I thinking of someone else and if so who? I've read too many reports this week and my brain is a bit fried.




Yes. That's what they do. Crush stuff. They also dig a fair bit of the stuff out of the ground.

It's only week 1 of the reporting season you weakling!



SilverRanger said:


> And what's funny is that $18m they blew up was exactly what was needed to meet their earning estimate, opps.
> 
> What they have on offer would surely interest Baosteel if it was presented properly, as the Chinese probably don't like the idea of repeating the cost blowouts that Citic had.




Yes... and they didn't need to go and buy that AQA stake to get a seat on the table. They could have just presened themselves as a service provider / partner and earn fee without bearing actual project risk. 

Anyhow... a re-short for me if they get back up towards $10.50 mark.


----------



## rimtas (15 August 2014)

Contrarian to the recent discusion I bought today some MIN shares, as it seems that from the 18 Jun bottom at 9.15 MIN has sported 5 Waves up. Though it is early to say whether a 3 Wave correction is over, some important points were reached  at this stage-a fib 61,8% level and the runaway gap (10 Jul) was closed too.

 It could move a bit more down but there is not much room for that-the ascending trend line support is at 9.5-9.6 area depending on time frame. Only if this level is breached it immediately jeopardise a bullish case.








In the big picture I expect MIN to rise to 13-14 area in an Impulsive manner over the coming months as it looks like some sort of sideways correction is developing from Feb 2011 Top , or maybe it was over at Sep 2012  as MIN took a dive only in three waves and you can see that a pattern very similar to Leading Diagonal has formed from 6.20 bottom, it has been corrected in 3 waves down and just recently MIN sported 5 waves up, which is a trend change sign.


----------



## notting (15 August 2014)

I called their foray into AQA an act of madness at the moment I heard of it and it has played out.
I heard all these F#$%ing analysts talking about it as a shrewd leverage up to a seat at the table in order to secure or gain crushing contracts etc. 
How the f@#$ was behaving like that going to endear them with Biosteel exactly?  Oh Attack, disrupt and then ask for contracts?  I just don't get it.  How can such stupidity not be lampooned and called for what it is.  They just through 18 million dollars out a f&*#ing window and made complete dicks of themselves to all involved. :dunno:


----------



## rimtas (24 August 2014)

Updating recent 1H chart development...

Looks like MIN started to rise Impulsively but to confirm an uptrend we must have a 5 Waves up, so one more subdivision is missing. In the last couple trading sessions MIN started to move in "threes" witch I suppose could be a fourth wave Triangle in progress.  With RSI already in un uptrend mode there is a good chance for MIN to rise further.
If it jumps on Monday to new highs the Impulse Wave would be complete. Then I expect a Correction into an ex dividend date.  If Monday is down day(with no new highs), it leaves 3 waves up and the immediate bullish case  is off the table. Let's see what happens.  

I present a Chart with most likely scenario.


----------



## rimtas (29 September 2014)

Because the stock is declining to new lows, no any short term patterns discussed above are valid at this stage. I dumped MIN before ex div date(I'll never take divs). 
Medium term there are a number of variants what could be happening next but  looking at the BHP chart here https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1335&p=840445&viewfull=1#post840445 it could be the same -a massive triangle at work. Thus current decline should stop somewhere between 8 and 6. 

If setup is right(small risk big reward) I'll post a chart, but at the moment I lost interest in this stock.


----------



## rell (31 July 2015)

Min has been a sell for brokers for a long time. I notice Commsec now note that the broker consensus is hold. The stock price doesn't seem to be influenced by movesby the likes of BHP or RIO. Any current thinking on the stock? Any sense of direction for this stock?


----------



## Miner (11 December 2017)

More than two years no posting on MIN.
So let me ask few questions :
What is going on with MIN?
Bidding for AWE - great transformation and wish list. The market reacted with a fall of more than 8%. Obviously market judged the capability of a company started with poly pipes (PIHA), moved into crusher operator (CSI). Fortune did favour and Rio Tinto operation contract gave great leverage. MIN born and flourished. Astute commercialism of a great team worked. Lithium worked well. But now moving into AWE business is a great call. Just like Freeport McMoran Copper and Gold (FCX traded in NYSE) did . Ventured into oil and gas. Market hated it. Just Google and know about it. I can see MIN is going to follow same path.
Guess what before market reacted the top bosses reacted themselves.
M/s Peter Wade and Chris Ellison both on the same day 4 Dec sold off shares of the value of about $4M and $36 M.  What the stock exchange would say? What shareholders who lost their money by more than 8% would ask? What will the rulebook say?  Just coincidence to have the sell on the same day ?
Of course, there is something going on here we do not know and will not know.
DNH. DYOR


----------



## Miner (14 December 2018)

Breaking the ice on MIN since posted back in Dec 2017 
Today MIN is under trading halt. Prior to that MIN was in red. Interestingly Robert Tim has purchased more than 2 millions shares  on about $14.8 considering today's closing price was $14.3 . I have pasted today's announcement as well the purchase made by Tim Roberts. Hope a director investing $29.6 Million expected to get some return of his money.
Disclaimer - I now hold MIN and bought only one week back as well as holding HZR . Looking back my stupidity to sell MIN at $4 few years back after buying at $2  in 2007 (If @grace is around on ASF and holding it still, must have made fortune better than Chris Ellison I suppose) not having the crystal ball then.


----------



## Miner (14 December 2018)

Did some digging to see the value of the transaction with Albemarle announced on 21st Nov. 
So question is why halt today unless the transaction value has changed significantly ? 
We would know probably on Monday late if not on Tuesday AM.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 January 2019)

Looks ready to add a few bucks.


----------



## Miner (24 January 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Looks ready to add a few bucks.
> 
> View attachment 91626



Hello
I noticed MIN is going south with no news.
So not sure what you meant.
Regards


----------



## Gringotts Bank (24 January 2019)

Miner said:


> Hello
> I noticed MIN is going south with no news.
> So not sure what you meant.
> Regards



Hiya.  That flag at the end has lowish volumes, which isn't ideal.  Looking for a big reversal bar very soon.  Are you holding?


----------



## Miner (24 January 2019)

Gringotts Bank said:


> Hiya.  That flag at the end has lowish volumes, which isn't ideal.  Looking for a big reversal bar very soon.  Are you holding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I am holding


----------



## peter2 (7 February 2019)

I've been waiting for the BO-HR on MIN for some time. Even the meteoric rise in FMG and iron ore prices hasn't budged MIN. A conditional buy order was triggered late yesterday and was completed today.

The chart below is part of a research project and should not be considered a recommendation to buy this stock. If you want to read more about the project log in to read the P2 Weekly Portfolio thread. 

Setup: Pull-back, break-out of horizontal resistance     
Grade B due to concerns of being a laggard (re FMG)
Buy limit: 16.52, iSL 15.00, initial target 21.00


----------



## peter2 (7 February 2019)

Looking at MIN vs FMG over the past two years. They matched each other until mid 2017 when MIN took off and left FMG behind. Both stock prices drifted lower during 2018. Now FMG has rallied strongly with the rising price of iron ore, can MIN match it?


----------



## Miner (7 February 2019)

peter2 said:


> Looking at MIN vs FMG over the past two years. They matched each other until mid 2017 when MIN took off and left FMG behind. Both stock prices drifted lower during 2018. Now FMG has rallied strongly with the rising price of iron ore, can MIN match it?
> 
> View attachment 91992



Just on a tongue and cheek .
MIN used to canvas for work to Mr Twiggy in 2007, when I was working in FMG. Today, MIN is a big player.
Now under equality, probably Elizabeth ( CEO)  of FMG would ask got gender equality and same pay for same performance and hence the bonus, level of equity  and salary be equated with  Chris (CEO) of Mineral Resources.
Keep in mind FMG is pure iron play where MIN is a combination of contracting, iron ore and Lithium. Also business models are far different.


----------



## tinhat (7 February 2019)

peter2 said:


> Looking at MIN vs FMG over the past two years. They matched each other until mid 2017 when MIN took off and left FMG behind. Both stock prices drifted lower during 2018. Now FMG has rallied strongly with the rising price of iron ore, can MIN match it?
> 
> View attachment 91992




Did MIN take over the BCI iron ore "mines" that BCI were in joint venture with FMG?

You would think that keeping track of a commodity chart would be the easiest thing, but I think too many of us got burn by not reading and understanding the charts and the commodity cycle last time. I lost so much money on BCI after having made so much on paper. It was an education. I would also like to think that, indirectly at least, my money was backing something value add rather than just scraping dirt up and putting it on a ship.


----------



## Miner (21 February 2019)

MIN published its result this morning.
CAPEX has gone up considerably and a good sign.
But at what cost? A miserable performance IMO but strangely enough, unlike other results even with the south direction, market has been considerably decent to react.
Disclosure - holder.


----------



## Miner (21 February 2019)

tinhat said:


> Did MIN take over the BCI iron ore "mines" that BCI were in joint venture with FMG?
> 
> You would think that keeping track of a commodity chart would be the easiest thing, but I think too many of us got burn by not reading and understanding the charts and the commodity cycle last time. I lost so much money on BCI after having made so much on paper. It was an education. I would also like to think that, indirectly at least, my money was backing something value add rather than just scraping dirt up and putting it on a ship.



Hi @tinhat 
Please refer to this report on BCI and MIN. Basically BCI sold of its iron ore asset at Kumina to MIN.


----------



## Miner (1 June 2019)

I am providing an extract of a job advertisement from MIN (yes, have posted same on HZR thread too). Basically, it is about MIN entering into oil and gas. I am not prejudging but hope they do not fall on traps like Freeport Mining  by investing on PVD (not being Freeport's core business)
_the job advert  says 
"What you can expect from MRL
Our Energy Resources division is seeking an Engineering & Projects Manager (Oil & Gas) to support the business through the provision of cost-effective energy solutions to help us meet our business strategy for 2019/2020, and beyond.

Reporting to our General Manager – Energy Resources, this role will lead a multidisciplinary engineering team, whilst managing the delivery of our projects safely, on schedule and within budget. This multi-faceted role includes a balance of both technical and management tasks and responsibilities where you will undertake in-house and outsourced engineering, with a strong focus on the execution of our power generation, heating and other hydrocarbon related projects.

Some key projects currently being undertaken by the team include:_

50 MW Power Station (gas fired, reciprocating)
82 km 10” high pressure gas pipeline
LNG Storage and Vapourisation Facility for a 10 MW power station
*A synthetic graphite R&D facility (supporting design, fabrication and operation)"*
As a holder of both HZR and MIN, I am curious on last line - So HZR is not owned by MIN . Is the direction of their intention ? Time will tell if I am reading or not reading too much goss*.*


----------



## So_Cynical (4 October 2019)

Found a video that gives an overview of MIN's major projects.
~


----------



## rnr (21 December 2019)

You can't help but get the feeling that MIN is setting up for a BO-HR.
Having said that I am struggling with a wave count. (Thinking smaller degree W4 of W5)???


----------



## tinhat (12 January 2020)

rnr said:


> View attachment 99197
> 
> 
> You can't help but get the feeling that MIN is setting up for a BO-HR.
> Having said that I am struggling with a wave count. (Thinking smaller degree W4 of W5)???



Ha! I came here because I was looking at the MIN chart right now and thinking that it is a tasty looking chart! A cup and handle has now formed on the chart with the handle forming since mid-Dec 19. There could be a nice breakout.






The 50 week MA turned positive in December '19 which is about when the chart broke the bearish trend of lower highs.


----------



## tinhat (12 January 2020)

I also just had a look at the percentage shorted graph for MIN.




A quick question to those following MIN. What grade iron ore are they producing and what is the break-even price for their iron ore operations?


----------



## peter2 (12 January 2020)

from MIN's AGM presentation Nov19.


----------



## rnr (13 January 2020)

tinhat said:


> Ha! I came here because I was looking at the MIN chart right now and thinking that it is a tasty looking chart! A cup and handle has now formed on the chart with the handle forming since mid-Dec 19. There could be a nice breakout.




The consolidation over the last month looks good, however the unfilled gap between $17.405 and $17.58 could act as resistance to an increase in the share price at this point in time. Damn, maybe another spilled cuppa!


----------



## fiftyeight (26 February 2020)

Interesting times ahead for MIN

https://www.afr.com/companies/minin...us-quo-with-huge-export-boost-20200223-p543ey



I wonder how far down the cost curve the BOSS system will push MIN?

I wonder how the extra supply will effect the price of IO?


----------



## divs4ever (30 July 2021)

Mineral Resources to acquire Red Hill Iron’s JV interest

Mineral Resources Limited (ASX: MIN) (MRL or the Company) is pleased to announce an agreement with Red Hill Iron Limited (ASX: RHI; Red Hill Iron) to acquire RHI’s 40% participating interest in the Red Hill Iron Ore Joint Venture (RHIOJV) in the West Pilbara region of Western Australia. The proposed acquisition of the RHIOJV interest aligns with MRL’s strategy to expand its resource inventory around the Ashburton Hub to underpin a long-term, sustainable iron ore export business. The RHIOJV was created in 2005 when the Australian Premium Iron Joint Venture (APIJV) farmed into RHI’s mineral tenements, covering some 1,900km2 along the western margin of the Hamersley Province. APIJV retains a 60% interest in RHIOJV. RHI has previously reported that the RHIOJV tenements contain a Mineral Resource of 820Mt grading 56.44% iron – see RHI ASX announcement dated 30 January 2020 Red Hill Iron Ore Joint Venture Mineral Resource Update. The material terms of MRL’s proposed acquisition of RHI’s participating interest in RHIOJV are as follows: • The transaction is conditional on RHI obtaining shareholder approval. • MRL will pay RHI $200m, out of existing cash resources, on completion of the acquisition of the RHIOJV interest and a further $200m cash when the first commercial shipment of iron ore extracted from the RHIOJV tenements departs port. • In addition, MRL will pay RHI a royalty of 0.75% of FOB revenue on all iron ore that is extracted and sold from the RHIOJV tenements and, from MRL’s Bungaroo South tenement, provided Bungaroo South is developed in association with the development of the RHIOJV tenements. MRL expects the acquisition of the RHIOJV interest to complete around early September 2021. The APIJV is held 50-50 by Aquila Steel Pty Ltd (50%) and AMCI (IO) Pty Ltd (50%). Aquila Steel is a wholly owned subsidiary of Aquila Resources Pty Ltd which is owned 85% by Baosteel and 15% by MRL, while AMCI (IO) is owned 51% by AMCI and 49% by POSCO. MRL’s Ashburton Hub project envisages annual iron ore exports of up to 30Mtpa, based on iron ore deposits including Bungaroo South and Kumina. Mineral Resources Managing Director Chris Ellison said: “We are pleased to have reached agreement with Red Hill Iron to acquire its participating interest in RHIOJV. The transaction is in line with our strategy to build own and operate infrastructure assets to unlock stranded iron ore deposits in the Pilbara and build a long-life, sustainable iron ore business exporting out of Onslow.” “The RHIOJV holds a sizeable iron ore Mineral Resource in a strategically significant location in the West Pilbara. MRL’s proposed acquisition of RHI’s participating interest in the RHIOJV will enhance the Company’s iron ore footprint in the West Pilbara as we progress our Ashburton Hub development.” “We look forward to joining the RHIOJV and working constructively with the other partners to deliver value for all stakeholders.”

DYOR

 i hold MIN ( 'free-carried' )


----------



## divs4ever (3 September 2021)

Mineral Resources completes acquisition of RHIOJV interest
Mineral Resources (ASX: MIN; MRL or the Company) is pleased to announce that it has completed the acquisition of Red Hill Iron Limited’s (ASX: RHI; Red Hill) 40% participating interest in the Red Hill Iron Ore Joint Venture (RHIOJV), in the West Pilbara region of Western Australia. The acquisition of the RHIOJV interest aligns with MRL’s strategy to expand its resource inventory around the Company’s Ashburton Hub to underpin a long-term, sustainable iron ore export business. Completion of the RHIOJV interest acquisition was conditional on Red Hill shareholder approval, which was obtained yesterday. In line with the terms of the transaction MRL has paid Red Hill $200m, out of existing cash resources. The material terms of the transaction are detailed in MRL’s ASX announcement and Red Hill’s ASX announcement, both dated 30 July 2021. The RHIOJV was created in 2005 when the Australian Premium Iron Joint Venture (APIJV) farmed into Red Hill’s mineral tenements, covering some 1,900km2 along the western margin of the Hamersley Province. Following completion of the transaction with Red Hill, MRL now holds a 40% participating interest in RHIOJV with the APIJV holding the remaining 60%. The APIJV is jointly held by AMCI (IO) Pty Ltd (50%) and Aquila Steel Pty Ltd (50%). Aquila Steel Pty Ltd is a wholly owned subsidiary of Aquila Resources Pty Ltd, which is owned 85% by Baosteel and 15% by MRL, while AMCI (IO) Pty Ltd is owned 51% by AMCI and 49% by POSCO. MRL looks forward to working constructively with the APIJV to deliver value for all stakeholders.


DYOR

i hold MIN ( 'free-carried' )


----------



## tech/a (17 October 2021)

Starting to look interesting.

The notes on the chart were made back in August/Sept


----------



## Miner (26 October 2021)

Lithium re-entry 


			https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02440344-6A1057818?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
		

Market reaction on the front foot 
This is from quarterly report




This is market's reaction 

price southwards 7 pc down


----------



## waterbottle (27 October 2021)

Miner said:


> Lithium re-entry
> 
> 
> https://cdn-api.markitdigital.com/apiman-gateway/ASX/asx-research/1.0/file/2924-02440344-6A1057818?access_token=83ff96335c2d45a094df02a206a39ff4
> ...



Any reason for the fall? Are the costs higher to sell lithium?


----------



## Miner (27 October 2021)

waterbottle said:


> Any reason for the fall? Are the costs higher to sell lithium?



@waterbottle 
There could be many unknowns why market fell.
However please refer @tech/a published chart giving the trend and quarterly report to confirm, as a guide.
Market price of iron ore.
You may refer to this one https://stockhead.com.au/
Today there could be some recovery due to general market sentiment - who knows.


----------



## divs4ever (25 December 2021)

Is Mineral Resources (ASX:MIN) A Risky Investment?​








						Is Mineral Resources (ASX:MIN) A Risky Investment?
					

David Iben put it well when he said, 'Volatility is not a risk we care about. What we care about is avoiding the...




					simplywall.st
				




 spotted this article  this evening 

DYOR

i hold MIN ( 'free-carried' )

 until this drops to somewhere around $15  i have  no plans to add more  , the train has already  left the station for me , but i did grab a handful


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2022)

Is this factored into the SP already?


----------



## divs4ever (9 February 2022)

' collapse in iron ore prices ' ??  

 are they freaking serious ??

 several iron ore miners  have been going great guns  , several are making profits @ $40 a tonne


----------



## Sean K (9 February 2022)

divs4ever said:


> ' collapse in iron ore prices ' ??
> 
> are they freaking serious ??
> 
> several iron ore miners  have been going great guns  , several are making profits @ $40 a tonne




Yep, there was a company with a small iron operation in Tassie that had to shut down once the price went under $100... Forgotten who it was.


----------



## Miner (9 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Is this factored into the SP already?
> 
> View attachment 137222



You have seen the price now


----------



## divs4ever (9 February 2022)

Sean K said:


> Yep, there was a company with a small iron operation in Tassie that had to shut down once the price went under $100... Forgotten who it was.



TMM  was  taken private  by the top shareholders   ( so was always anxious  GRR would suffer the same   fate )  , and ARI was struggling in South Australia  to mine at a profit  , but the iron prices are way above what they would normally be  at this stage of the mining cycle


----------



## signalFollower (3 March 2022)

chart line in the sand - 3rd March 2022


----------



## Miner (4 March 2022)

signalFollower said:


> chart line in the sand - 3rd March 2022
> 
> View attachment 138501



mate - just for the dumb like me, what is the chart telling or you are trying to convey with the chart?


----------



## signalFollower (4 March 2022)

the purpose of the post what that line in the sand, sorry for no real explanations, but here's what I note:

firstly, that's a Daily chart too, I'd typically get a "feel" off the Weekly


the red downtrend slither has crossed below the two orange ma lines (think of that as two longer term mas forming a Path)
the red downward slither has turned back up over the last few days
that turn up in prices now has stopped short of the Nov / Dec downturn level
even though the shape of the current red slither is forming an up direction, sentiment (the background colour of the chart) is still red because it hasn't yet turned to cross back above the orange ma Paths
if the price actions repeats what it did there in December a green signal alert will show
if the price action continues we'll see a green sentiment (background) and that blue area under the short term trend slither and the orange ma Paths will be highlighted in blue.  I think of that blue as "blue skies"
the horizontal purple "stripes" show the within 5% of Highs and Lows to help with where current price is in context to those, and also whether rolling higher highs and higher lows channels are being set or not

In summary the price is looking like it's trying to turn back up after an extended 1 month sell off, if it does the pattern will be a very similar setup as December was.

Of Course charts don't predict the future, but they help understand what price is doing in terms of following the trends.

On the flip side to the chart, a number of panelists and commentators have been backing MIN as much for the sell down being overdone and the possibilty of China reducing interest rates to stimulate their economy and hence create demand in that sector.

As it stands, they're only opinions of some commentators and panelists, until that plays out with price action beaing supported on the charts as in actual people buying more than those that are selling, the panelists just have a theory atthe moment.

Hence the chart is a line in the sand in that context.

Both charts and fundamentals have a place in investment decision in my opinion.

This format that I'm using with the red / green / blue (skies) sentiment just helps me assess a chart wihtin a few seconds, and its underlying premise is price compared to moving averages of the price trends, normal simple stuff with regards to "seeing" where the momentum in the stock is at the moment.

For the benefit of a comparison and context of the above response / explanation, here's the current chart at end of day - 3rd March 2022


----------



## martaart077 (9 September 2022)

MIN doesn't seems to get a lot of shareholder love on the chat boards. 
Nevertheless, as a lithium play it's been on the rise of late and up a further 10% on speculation that it will list its lithium assets in USA. Early stages yet tho.


----------



## DrBourse (23 September 2022)

Hi rabbit,

Spent some time doing FA & TA for MIN - so here we go -

As you know, I feel the Lithium industry will run out of steam in the Medium Term (5 to 10 years) – suggest that you do a Google search for “Alternatives to Rare Earth Elements”.

*Financials: -*
Don’t like the look of MIN’s Financials – too many overinflated Guesstimates IMO.

Forward EPS figures are way too high – Cash Flow is Down – Current EPS is Down - Dividends will gradually decrease over the next 5 years (so I immediately wonder why MIN would insinuate that, do they know something we don't).


Maybe MIN had to issue inflated EPS & scaled down Dividend figures to justify the huge increase in Debt.

ROE has decreased from 40.80 to 11.30 & ROC has decreased from 32.00 to 7.00.

EBIT is down from 1916 to 616, NPAA and EBITDA are also down – WTF ?????


*Technicals:-*

Most Analysts have a 12mth Target of $72.00 to $80.00 – My IV would be well below those figures, as MIN’s Financials are not conducive to a Buffett Style IV Calculation.

The Gap Up on 9/9/22 is a worry as it shows "Loss of Momentum", and that punters are wary of sustainable higher prices.

The 10 candles from 9/9/22 to 23/9/22 (incl) are 6 Red & 4 Green, and most of them show that Sellers are in control (page 5).

The last obvious Buy Signals were given late Feb 22, Mid March 22, and then Mid July 22.

SP has rattled around within a “100 Day Linear Regression” (pages139–142)

CCI gave its Sell Signal after the Gap Up on 9/9/22 – The MFI gave it’s Sell Signal after COB 13/9/22.

TA does not support a Higher SP.






*Summary:-*

Certainly NOT a Buffett Style Stock.

IMO MIN appears 2B driven by “Ramping, Innuendo, Irrational Announcements, and Sheep Punters”, they are the only events keeping MIN’s SP at current levels.

FA & TA Do NOT support any great SP hikes in the ST.

In fact, both FA & TA Suggest ST Downtrend.

Cheers M8


----------



## waterbottle (23 September 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi rabbit,
> 
> Spent some time doing FA & TA for MIN - so here we go -
> 
> ...



Interested to hear why you think lithium will run out steam if you're willing to share your thoughts.


----------



## Rabbithop (23 September 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi rabbit,
> 
> Spent some time doing FA & TA for MIN - so here we go -
> 
> ...



Once again, Thanks Dr for your chart and commentary, really appreciate your help when you are busy. I still hold my stand of around 60 that will create an interest for me to keep a real close watch.


----------



## DrBourse (24 September 2022)

waterbottle said:


> Interested to hear why you think lithium will run out steam if you're willing to share your thoughts.



Hi waterbottle,
Way too much info available online for me to post here, suggest  that you do a Google search for “Alternatives to Rare Earth Elements”.


----------



## Rabbithop (24 September 2022)

After reading Dr B's TA n comments, I do a bit more serious readings/ research thru this Thread last few pages, my own conclusion, Min is not for me. dis4ever, your free carry is worth the reward n your post by David iben including few others are very helpful in deed. Have a nice weekend.


----------



## divs4ever (24 September 2022)

martaart077 said:


> MIN doesn't seems to get a lot of shareholder love on the chat boards.
> Nevertheless, as a lithium play it's been on the rise of late and up a further 10% on speculation that it will list its lithium assets in USA. Early stages yet tho.



 given the price i bought into MIN (  average sub $14 )  anything positive i say about MIN will look like ramping or gloating 

 i am a little surprised about it's current trend  i was buying in very  late 2018 and during 2019  , thinking there would be a mining consolidation phase  coming soon 

 another case of 'wrong timing , happy ending ' for me  ( of course i reduced to rescue and re-deploy that investment capital ,  but still hold some )

i am quite happy with the stock  , but it brings back frustrating memories of trying to time the market


----------



## DrBourse (24 September 2022)

DrBourse said:


> Hi rabbit,
> 
> Spent some time doing FA & TA for MIN - so here we go -
> 
> ...



OK - ran my Slide Rule over MIN - Margins of Safety rate as Average - Ratios rate as Very Good.

Also noticed a few more problem areas - Revenue has not increased as expected - Costs are not being passed on to clients - Very Bad PE in relation to NTA - Share Price is running well above NTA - SP is Expensive in relation to CPI - and the 10 year Bond Rate provides Better Value than MIN's high Share Price.

Although I've calculated an Intrinsic Value for MIN, I am not all that confident in it due to the wierd Financials that MIN produced recently.
So, for what it's worth, my IV Call for MIN is somewhere between $50.13 & $50.98, and my Buy Price is $49.29.

I'm happy to post details of my research, *but remember my research suits my needs*, that research may not meet your needs
SO DYOR.
Information on what I look for within a Co's Financials is set out in the Forum "*DrBourse FA Help for Beginners*".
Information on what I look for within a Co's Technicals is set out in the Forum "*DrBourse TA Help for Beginners*".
Additional Information of a General nature is set out in the Forum "*DrBourse General Help for Beginners*".

I could post a .pdf of the actual Spreadsheet Calculator here, but most will not be able to follow what it all means.

Cheers.
DrB


----------



## Rabbithop (24 September 2022)

DrBourse said:


> OK - ran my Slide Rule over MIN - Margins of Safety rate as Average - Ratios rate as Very Good.
> 
> Also noticed a few more problem areas - Revenue has not increased as expected - Costs are not being passed on to clients - Very Bad PE in relation to NTA - Share Price is running well above NTA - SP is Expensive in relation to CPI - and the 10 year Bond Rate provides Better Value than MIN's high Share Price.
> 
> ...



Well posted. No one size fits all. All our financial needs n values are different. 
Posters kindly posted their views n thoughts are for sharing only.


----------



## divs4ever (7 October 2022)

7 October 2022
Lithium Mineral Resources and Reserve Update
Mineral Resources Limited (ASX:MIN; MinRes) is pleased to provide the attached Mineral Resources and Ore Reserve statements (100% basis) for the Mt Marion and Wodgina hard rock lithium deposits as at 30 June 2022. Mt Marion and Wodgina are operating mines in the Goldfields and Pilbara regions, respectively, that produce high-quality spodumene concentrate.
 This is the first time MinRes has released a joint Mineral Resources and Ore Reserve statement for Mt Marion and Wodgina, which also includes a maiden Ore Reserve for Mt Marion.
Highlights
• Wodgina Indicated & Inferred Mineral Resources estimated at 259.2 Mt at 1.17% Li2O
• Wodgina Ore Reserve estimated at 147.0 Mt at 1.20% Li2O
• Mt Marion Indicated & Inferred Mineral Resources estimated at 51.4 Mt at 1.45% Li2O
• Maiden Mt Marion Ore Reserve estimated at 17.2 Mt at 1.56% Li2O
Mineral Resource and Ore Reserve estimates are in accordance with the ASX listing rules and the 2012 edition of the Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves (JORC 2012). Mineral Resources’ Managing Director Chris Ellison said: “We are pleased to report 164 million tonnes of Ore Reserves and more than 310 million tonnes of Mineral Resources, across the Mt Marion and Wodgina deposits. The high quality and scale of these Tier 1 assets in Western Australia underpin MinRes’ position as a leading global lithium producer.” “We are ideally placed to continue the major expansions at both projects to ramp up spodumene concentrate output for lithium hydroxide conversion for many decades to come.” “Significant opportunity exists to further expand the mineral endowment at both operations through near mine exploration activities.”

 i hold MIN ( 'free-carried' )


----------



## Sean K (16 December 2022)




----------



## divs4ever (16 December 2022)

am up over 400% on MIN , so i cannot see any way  to exploit this offer   ( apart from calmly wait and see if there are better divs in the future )


----------

